# Pressure Treated vs. Cedar Posts for Porch



## missyz17 (Nov 27, 2007)

Hello, 

I need suggestions please. My husband and I are building a new home in NJ. The house has a wrap-around porch. Originally, the builder was going to use pressure treated posts but has since changed his mind and wants us to go with cedar. We've been spending a lot of $$ on extras to the interior. We are wondering if the additional expense for cedar is worth it or will the pressure treated be okay? 

I hope this makes sense. Thanks for any suggestions and/or thoughts on this.


----------



## Mike Swearingen (Mar 15, 2005)

Properly treated pressure-treated wood manufactured by a reputable company (Weyerhaeuser, G-P, etc.) comes with a 50-year limited warranty, and cedar doesn't AND will not last as long.
Decking choice is one thing, foundation structure is another. Your call.
*Make certain that your contractor is using p-t wood that has the proper treatment level for in-ground use, if you go that way.*
Mike


----------



## missyz17 (Nov 27, 2007)

Thanks Mike. The porch is cement - we did go that route so the wood is not actually going into the ground. I'll check with the builder on the PT and how it was treated, manufacturer, etc. I was going to attach a picture but the one I have is too big. 

Thanks again!


----------



## LawnGuyLandSparky (Nov 18, 2007)

Can't he "wrap" a PT post with cedar? Best of both worlds...


----------



## missyz17 (Nov 27, 2007)

Interesting - Okay - you'll have to explain to me what that means so I can ask the builder. Unfortunately, my husband is a finance guy and I'm the "man" of the family so to speak :wink:


----------



## handy man88 (Jan 23, 2007)

missyz17 said:


> Interesting - Okay - you'll have to explain to me what that means so I can ask the builder. Unfortunately, my husband is a finance guy and I'm the "man" of the family so to speak :wink:


What he meant was using a PT post and encase with cedar veneer boards. Cedar looks better as it ages, but PT does not. I think if you're talking about posts, you can stick with PT and just use a resin post shell. Cedar is really high end and nice.


----------



## missyz17 (Nov 27, 2007)

Thanks Handy....that helps. Part of our concern is that we've been upgrading so many other things, should we go with the upgraded posts? Cedar is so much more expensive than the pressure treated but cedar also looks nicer from what I can tell. I was able to get a picture of the house to the correct size to post - what are your thoughts on the posts and rail around the porch? Its a victorian style house - should we pay the extra $$$ (if it were you)? Thanks again for your input.


----------



## Mike Swearingen (Mar 15, 2005)

If it were me, I would use p-t posts anchored to the concrete with cedar boards nailed onto them similar to a boxed beam.
We have p-t 4X4 posts anchored on our porches with Atlantic white cedar nailed over them. Look great!
Mike


----------



## handy man88 (Jan 23, 2007)

missyz17 said:


> Thanks Handy....that helps. Part of our concern is that we've been upgrading so many other things, should we go with the upgraded posts? Cedar is so much more expensive than the pressure treated but cedar also looks nicer from what I can tell. I was able to get a picture of the house to the correct size to post - what are your thoughts on the posts and rail around the porch? Its a victorian style house - should we pay the extra $$$ (if it were you)? Thanks again for your input.


If you decide to use PT posts, they should definitely be covered up. Given that, I think using cedar, whether as veneer or as solid posts, makes the house look more upscale. It's the little things, the details, that make the house special. People who visit your house will see it before they even walk in the house. So, your choices are the following:

1) Solid Cedar posts
2) PT post with Cedar veneer
3) PT post with stone veneer
4) PT post with Resin casing
5) PT post

If it were me, I would go with 1, 2, or 3.

Are you going with siding for the house? What will be the material for the porch? Looks like concrete now. Maybe slate?


----------



## missyz17 (Nov 27, 2007)

You guys are awesome! I'm checking with the builder and will let you know which way we go. Appreciate all the assistance!!


----------



## skymaster (Jun 6, 2007)

Which ever posts you use DO NOT JUST PLACE THEM ON DIRECT CONTACT TO THE CEMENT. USE THE STANDOFF BASES MADE FOR POSTS. They are cast aluminum plates with 4 little feet and they screw into the bottoms of the posts.


----------



## handy man88 (Jan 23, 2007)

skymaster said:


> Which ever posts you use DO NOT JUST PLACE THEM ON DIRECT CONTACT TO THE CEMENT. USE THE STANDOFF BASES MADE FOR POSTS. They are cast aluminum plates with 4 little feet and they screw into the bottoms of the posts.


Builders typically put a piece of PT wood as offset.


----------



## skymaster (Jun 6, 2007)

Builders sometimes  :furious: too cheap to pay for their own funerals. I know what you say is true however damn standoffs are less than 10 bucks


----------



## missyz17 (Nov 27, 2007)

LOL guys - wish I really understood what you are talking about - the builder likes the idea of PT wrapped in Cedar because....(see below)....am I still okay?

_Nancy_

_Send an e-mail to Michele._

_We like the idea of wrapping the pressure treated columns with 1 x 8 cedar._

_This actually will cost us a little more-but we will be able to conceal some hangers (hardware needed for the installation) and conceal the column feet (this is what the columns sit on)._

_I would be willing to do this installation for the same costs that we quoted to her for the cedar columns._


----------



## skymaster (Jun 6, 2007)

missy; What the builder is doing is GREAT. I would do the same on my own home. Only small detail I would add is if you can get him to use stainless nails, even if you have to go and buy them they are well worth it in this application. A normal galvanized fastner in cedar will stain from the weather and rain. Stainless will not. Your builder seems to have a very very rare case of " I really care", sad to say but time will cure this rare disease. Looks like you are building in South Jersey whereas I am in northwest corner.:whistling2: 
Jack


----------



## Paul D. Rojek (Aug 22, 2011)

*Paint or natural*

Suprising no one has asked if your going to paint your porch. Cedar, PT or Poplar. Any and all wood will need maintanance. When budgets start to run high, If your going to maintain the beautiful look of Cedar, then stop reading here. On the other hand, if your going to paint the rails etc, and you will maintain the "look" think about poplar. Poplar will be cheaper, it is much stronger than cedar (soft) and especially being on your porch, any kids, grand kids will dent up the rails and porch materials. PT rails, and cover with poplar instead of cedar. One more thing, here again, if you are going for the painted look, PT will have to dry out for at least a year or two before the paint will adhear to the surface and will need the most maintanance of the three if painted.
Paul


----------

